

Is it illegal to send unsolicited emails to companies? - pasteurquadrant

I am interested in helping my friend get the word out about his tech blog, and one way would be to send an email to tech companies telling them about it.  But is it illegal?
======
rpietro
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAN-
SPAM_Act_of_2003](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAN-SPAM_Act_of_2003)

